# Probelm with the 33-2050 calibration file



## ShaqX7 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello, I have found a calibration file for my 33-2050 RS meter under the downloads section for REW. 

After applying it to my graph, it basically raises the db values fro the 25-35 hz range by quite a bit. The problem is, my subwoofer is really inaudible at this range, with this equalization. I opened the file with notepad and changed all the negative values to positive ones, and now my low end range is really nice (a bit too loud even). 

Is this calibration file supposed to make the meter report higher values at lower frequencies, or is this a mistake?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

ShaqX7 said:


> Is this calibration file supposed to make the meter report higher values at lower frequencies?


Yes, the calibration file contains the measured response of the meter itself. The meter reads low at low frequencies primarily due to the effect of the C weighting network.


----------

